# Looking for Club or Lease



## mossyoak0270 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have 3 -4 guys looking for a club for the 2009-2010 hunting season.  One of these is my 10yr old son.  We are looking for anything from Talbot or Harris counties north.  We are looking for a family oriented / christian environment.

Any suggestions are welcome - thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Leasehunter (Jan 12, 2009)

*Emanuel CO leasable tracts*

224+ acres
(478) 553-0203


----------



## beckie1 (Mar 30, 2009)

We have 404 acres in Talbot county.  We will have approx. 4-6 opening this year.  Please call if interested.

Beckie
770-949-7097


----------



## Buck James (Apr 1, 2009)

have 800 acres Talbot co.-8 members-have 6-trophy club-non-drinking-food plots-big lazer creek through property-power lines-
$1360 call Dean Buck James Hunting Club 770-626-0864


----------



## dwrahc (Apr 4, 2009)

Take a look at my club in Meriwether County
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=290256


----------



## Pat Tria (Apr 6, 2009)

We have openings in our year round club membership in Wilkes County. We are located approximately 12 miles north of Washington. We lease two (2) separate 500 acre timber tracts with multiple food plots that are planted twice each year with supplemental corn feeders throughout. The track we just leased was our old club property for 30+ years. We lost the lease in Feb '08 due to an impending sale that fell through. Both properties have beavers ponds for duck hunting. Our old property boarders Federal Land that is too far from the road for John Q Public which opens this tract to an additional 250+acres. Hogs are heavy on this property. The creek bottoms are all hardwoods, the rest of the properties are pine of various ages. We stay in an old farmhouse with all ammenities including: full kitchen, 2 full baths, washer/dryer, dishwasher, telephone, Sat TV, AC/Heat, etc. Great deer & turkey hunting on the leased property and great fishing in Clarks Hill and Lake Russell. Although we are not a QDM club, we don't shoot small deer. Respond via e-mail to fdstacks@bellsouth.net


----------



## harmainiac (May 9, 2009)

I think we may be a good fit. We are in Harris county we have well established food plots lots of club stands but you can put out your own. I have 3 tower blinds perfect for kids and they are on or near food plots. See my add for more info. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=342566&highlight=


----------



## greyghost (May 10, 2009)

*Reply*

We have a club in floyd county 1500 acreas close to cave springs GA check ou the web page

http://buckfeverhuntingclub.tripod.com/index.htm


----------



## church (May 11, 2009)

I have 672a in monroe co off of hwy 74 need three to four members for a total of 15 members at 626.oo deer and turkeys.call me at 478-394-8817 for more details thanks terry


----------



## imsdunn (May 12, 2009)

We have a few openings. We are more east than north, but we are in the North Zone. We have a family oriented club. See the link:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=326431


----------



## leoparddog (May 12, 2009)

We are a family oriented club with lots of families and kids.  2800 Acres ($1300, RV spots and utilities included) Lots of kids have have taken their first deer with us.  We do allow responsible drinking of adult beverages though, just to let you know.  On our website you can see photos of the kids having fun and posing with their deer and turkeys. 

http://www.whiteoaksportingclub.com


----------



## Jawja (May 13, 2009)

We have 5 spaces open in our club in Talbot County off of Hwy  36. Very family friendly club. No drinking allowed. Over 350 acres, stream, campsite and small beaver pond. Dues are $402 a year. Call Doug Dudley for more details at 770-584-0705 before 9pm.


----------



## Tennessee Buck (May 15, 2009)

Check out my thread monore/lamar club needs 6 .. Were  a family club.  Great bunch of guys.. Check us out ilive in marietta


----------



## Dan7347 (May 31, 2009)

http://www.whiteoaksportingclub.com/

A great family club... with just over 3000 acres....


----------



## jkoch (Jun 3, 2009)

WE JUST HAD 3 MEMBERS DROP OUT!

Avatar deer was taken on club this past season.

THIS IS A FAMILY FRIENDLY CLUB!

We have lots of deer and hogs !!

Middle Ga Sportsman's Club is looking for a few good members. We have 2500 acres of QDM with another 50,000 acres of QDM around us. This our 5th year of QDM and the results are awesome.

We are located 3 miles east of the Florance Marina State Park at the upper end of Lake Eufaula in Stewart County. Great fishing on the lake.

Last season one of our members won week 17 of the TRUCK BUCK SHOOTOUT with a net score of 145" This deer ranks as the #3 taken in Stewart county.

We have access to the property year round. we also have plenty of water,electricity and camper parking.

Walk in cooler and skinning shed.

175 Yard Rifle Range.

Over 20 + food plots and all the help you need to get some going for you.

Lots of Deer and Hogs with a growing Turkey population. Also some Wood Ducks and way to many tree rats!

Membership is $1000.00, this includes camper parking, hunting for you,your spouse and minor children (under 18 and still in school .)

Call or PM for directions,And more information.

Please call to set up visit.

Jerry Koch

423-413-1312-cell 
kochmktg@yahoo.com 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

